# Impromptu Nashville Mini-Herf



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

A few folks are getting together this Friday (the 10th) for a mini-herf at Tobacco Road Smokeshop near Brentwood. We are going to meet after work (around 4:15 pm) and will probably hang out for a couple of hours.

If you're in the Nashville area, feel free to join us!


----------

